# startx keyboard und maus [solved]

## forrestfunk81

Hallo,

ich habe mir ein neues minimales Single User System aufgesetzt. Initsystem ist OpenRC.

Wenn ich mit startx Fluxbox oder Openbox starte, funktionieren Tastatur und Maus nicht. Wenn ich mich aber via XDM/Slim anmelde und dadurch Fluxbox oder Openbox starte, funktionieren Tastatur und Maus.

In der Xorg.log mit Slim sehe ich folgendes:

```
[    63.966] (II) config/udev: Adding input device Power Button (/dev/input/event1)

[    63.966] (**) Power Button: Applying InputClass "evdev keyboard catchall"

[    63.966] (II) LoadModule: "evdev"

[    63.966] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/input/evdev_drv.so

[    64.026] (II) Module evdev: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[    64.026]    compiled for 1.17.2, module version = 2.9.2

[    64.026]    Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

[    64.026]    ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 21.0

[    64.026] (II) Using input driver 'evdev' for 'Power Button'

[    64.026] (**) Power Button: always reports core events

[    64.026] (**) evdev: Power Button: Device: "/dev/input/event1"

[    64.027] (--) evdev: Power Button: Vendor 0 Product 0x1

[    64.027] (--) evdev: Power Button: Found keys

[    64.027] (II) evdev: Power Button: Configuring as keyboard

[    64.027] (**) Option "config_info" "udev:/sys/devices/LNXSYSTM:00/LNXPWRBN:00/input/input1/event1"

[    64.027] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Power Button" (type: KEYBOARD, id 6)

[    64.027] (**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"

[    64.027] (**) Option "xkb_model" "pc104"

[    64.027] (**) Option "xkb_layout" "us"

[    64.062] (II) config/udev: Adding input device Power Button (/dev/input/event0)

[    64.062] (**) Power Button: Applying InputClass "evdev keyboard catchall"

[    64.062] (II) Using input driver 'evdev' for 'Power Button'

[    64.062] (**) evdev: Power Button: Device: "/dev/input/event0"

[    64.062] (--) evdev: Power Button: Vendor 0 Product 0x1

[    64.062] (--) evdev: Power Button: Found keys

[    64.062] (II) evdev: Power Button: Configuring as keyboard

[    64.062] (**) Option "config_info" "udev:/sys/devices/LNXSYSTM:00/LNXSYBUS:00/PNP0C0C:00/input/input0/event0"

[    64.062] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Power Button" (type: KEYBOARD, id 7)

[    64.062] (**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"

[    64.062] (**) Option "xkb_model" "pc104"

[    64.062] (**) Option "xkb_layout" "us"

[    64.063] (II) config/udev: Adding input device Logitech USB-PS/2 Optical Mouse (/dev/input/event2)

[    64.063] (**) Logitech USB-PS/2 Optical Mouse: Applying InputClass "evdev pointer catchall"

[    64.063] (II) Using input driver 'evdev' for 'Logitech USB-PS/2 Optical Mouse'

[    64.064] (**) Logitech USB-PS/2 Optical Mouse: always reports core events

[    64.064] (**) evdev: Logitech USB-PS/2 Optical Mouse: Device: "/dev/input/event2"

[    64.115] (--) evdev: Logitech USB-PS/2 Optical Mouse: Vendor 0x46d Product 0xc051

[    64.115] (--) evdev: Logitech USB-PS/2 Optical Mouse: Found 12 mouse buttons

[    64.115] (--) evdev: Logitech USB-PS/2 Optical Mouse: Found scroll wheel(s)

[    64.115] (--) evdev: Logitech USB-PS/2 Optical Mouse: Found relative axes

[    64.115] (--) evdev: Logitech USB-PS/2 Optical Mouse: Found x and y relative axes

[    64.115] (II) evdev: Logitech USB-PS/2 Optical Mouse: Configuring as mouse

[    64.115] (II) evdev: Logitech USB-PS/2 Optical Mouse: Adding scrollwheel support

[    64.115] (**) evdev: Logitech USB-PS/2 Optical Mouse: YAxisMapping: buttons 4 and 5

[    64.115] (**) evdev: Logitech USB-PS/2 Optical Mouse: EmulateWheelButton: 4, EmulateWheelInertia: 10, EmulateWheelTimeout: 200

[    64.115] (**) Option "config_info" "udev:/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:12.0/usb3/3-2/3-2:1.0/0003:046D:C051.0001/input/input5/event2"

[    64.115] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Logitech USB-PS/2 Optical Mouse" (type: MOUSE, id 8)

[    64.115] (II) evdev: Logitech USB-PS/2 Optical Mouse: initialized for relative axes.

...

```

evdev finde ich aber bei startx nicht im Xorg.log

Ich habe keine xorg.conf Dateien, aber auch mit einer evdev Input Konfiguration funktionierts bei startx nicht. Ich hab evdev in der make.conf, xorg-drivers installiert etc.

Habt ihr ne Ahnung wieso evdev bei startx nicht funktioniert, mit XDM aber schon?

[Edit]

Keyboard und Maus funktionieren, wenn ich startx als root ausführe. Wie bekomm ich das als normaler User hin?

----------

## py-ro

Du brauchst eine login session entweder über consolekit oder systemd-logind, im Wiki findest dazu bestimmt mehr. Nutze selber immer einen DM.

Bye

Py

----------

## bell

Unter /dev/input gehören die Devices der Gruppe "input". Füge mal Deinen User dieser Gruppe hinzu, dann sollte es auch ohne irgend welche "*kit"'s oder "*d"'s funktionieren.

----------

## forrestfunk81

@bell Auch wenn mein User in der Gruppe input ist, gehts leider nicht weiter.

Aber ehrlich gesagt bin ich mir auch nicht sicher, ob nun Tastatur/Maus nicht funktionieren oder ob der startx Prozess einfriert. Wenn ich als nicht-root Benutzer startx ausführe, seh ich wie die GUI gestartet wird und ein Mauscursor erscheint, bei Fluxbox kommt auch noch ne Fehlermeldung bzgl Hintergrundbild. Machen kann ich dann nichts mehr. Ich kann aber per SSH auf den Rechner und den Fluxbox/Openbox Prozess abschießen, dann endet X auch wieder. Eine .xsession-errors gibts nicht.

@py-ro Danke für den Tip, ich werd mal in die Richtung recherchieren.

----------

## Jean-Paul

Hast du kontrolliert, ob alle Dateien in deinem /home dir gehören (z.B. .Xauthority oder .xinitrc) ?

In meiner ~/.bash_profile steht folgendes  *Quote:*   

> # /etc/skel/.bash_profile
> 
> # This file is sourced by bash for login shells.  The following line
> 
> # runs your .bashrc and is recommended by the bash info pages.
> ...

 

und in meiner ~/.xinitrc  *Quote:*   

> exec dbus-launch --sh-syntax --exit-with-session pekwm

 

Dann booten und als $USER anmelden - das ist alles.

Mach ich seit Jahren so - ohne Loginmanager, ohne *kit, oder **d.

----------

## forrestfunk81

Vielleicht hätte ich noch sagen sollen, dass ich einen Hardened Kernel einsetze. Eine der Kernel Optionen unter Security options --> Grsecurity --> Filesystem Protections verursachte das Problem. Ich weiß noch nicht genau welche, werde aber berichten. Jedenfalls kann ich ohne Grsecurity Filesystem Protections als normaler User startx ausführen, ohne Loginmanager und ohne *kit.

----------

## forrestfunk81

Die fragliche Kernel Option ist Sysfs/debugfs restriction. Damit geht startx nicht.

```
Security options  --->

   Grsecurity  --->

      Customize Configuration  --->

         Filesystem Protections  ---> 

            [ ] Sysfs/debugfs restriction

```

----------

